

A different kind of calculator - stuifzand
http://stuifzand.eu/abacus/

======
bradleyland
This is a blatant copy of a great application from Acqualia software called
Soulver:

<http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/>

Granted, Soulver is only available for OS X, but the author could at least
give some credit to Acquilia for the idea.

Soulver is a fantastic piece of software, btw. I use it almost daily.

~~~
philjackson
Emacs has `calc' which is somewhat similar.

I like the fact one of the features for this app. is: "Addition, subtraction,
multiplication and division are all supported".

~~~
nevinera
>I like the fact one of the features for this app. is: "Addition, subtraction,
multiplication and division are all supported".

If this thing ever gets traction, it will be because of this new
'multiplication' feature. Nobody I know uses division, and every calculator
out there has some form of addition built-in. Of course, emacs already has it
- try `M-x multiply-the-left-number-with-the-right-number-and-return-the-
result`.

------
ilcesco
I'm not interest whether or not this is a copy of something already in place,
it looks like a neat little app. Anyway, honestly, the 'buy - go to the store'
button at the end of the page was a bit unexpected..

------
nooneelse
Seems like it should have some minimal horizontal rules to guide one's eyes
back and forth between a formula and the corresponding answer. Not necessarily
all the time, maybe just when the density of formulas crosses some readability
threshold (if that can be determined well).

------
joe_bleau
How is this better than BC? Better scientific function support? bignum
support?

